# Resident Evil: Retribution



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone else going to see this?

Friday I'm going to jam with my drummer and end the night watching the new Resident Evil.

I'm a pretty big fan of the franchise. Just trying to share my love


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 12, 2012)

To be honest, the RE movies aren't the greatest in my opinion, but I think it's the Resident Evil factor that keeps me watching (that, and Milla Jovovich ). The story seems to have taken a crazy turn in this movie, i'm interested to see what it entails.

Also, pre-ordered Resident Evil 6 yesterday


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 14, 2012)

To me I find most of the RE movies "cheesy" but this was actually a HUGE step up.

and nice!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll see it because it's a Resident Evil film and has zombies, but they aren't as good as they could have been. They seem to be just an attempt to throw in as many references from the games as possible and tie it together with some vague idea of a storyline. As a result, they seem to be running out of ideas.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 15, 2012)

Michelle Rodriguez as Rain Ocampo






Sienna Guillory as Jill Valentine





Ali Larter as Claire Redfield





And of course:





What's not to love?


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 15, 2012)

^
My point exactly.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

God, she's hot.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 15, 2012)

I dont think these are ment to be great movies. They are ment to be cool guilty pleasure sci fi movies. I really like the series.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh, and as seen towards the end of Afterlife, a brainwashed Jill Valentine. Check out this promo pic


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

So stoked for the next one!


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 15, 2012)

Spoiler



So about the ending...all of a sudden the Red Queen wants to destroy all of humanity? I know they want to make these movies "epic" and all that, but come on.





Spoiler



I thought the movie was really boxed in and short. Well, it's true the movie was very short (1 hour 30 mins? And then the unnecessary intro that brings everyone up to speed from the first movie to now), but I feel like the movie didn't really go anywhere, it was all in the Umbrella facility. Not really a fan of the actor that played Leon either. Still, I find myself looking forward to the next one?  Which I also hear is the last one, as I expected.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 15, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You honestly just ruined the movie for me lol. Not because of the synopsis you gave, but just because you brought up the name of a character that I was really hoping they wouldn't destroy.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 15, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was gonna watch this tonight with the wife, but after reading this, my face was exactly like this:


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 15, 2012)

I really wish that they just did away with the whole Alice bullshit, and just made a good Resident Evil film with Leon as the main character. RE4 on its own would make a great movie.


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2012)

Can anyone explain WHY they didn't just follow the games story and make it a horror-survival type film like ALL the games are? 4/5 would be great films on their own if they cast the right actor, unlike in this where the dude was a fucking MODEL. Seriously, they get paid to stand there and look wooden, that is not the type of person you cast to be someone like Leon Kennedy for Christ's sake!


----------



## Saidincontext (Sep 15, 2012)

Let's all hope it's better than the last... Jeez that was just awful


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 15, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> I really wish that they just did away with the whole Alice bullshit, and just made a good Resident Evil film with Leon as the main character. RE4 on its own would make a great movie.



I figured it was because they wanted their target market to be very broad and accessible for action/horror moviegoers. As far as I know, the movies have been successful, so I guess they are achieving their goal. The games are slightly following that trend, which is why all the "real" RE fans (the ones who played the old games) hate the new games.

But yeah, I'd love a true recreation of any canon Resident Evil game. For now, the Project Alice thing and CGI films will do!


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well the wife and I saw it earlier this evening. She wasn't totally feeling it while I enjoyed it.

However:


Spoiler



Like VILARIKA had mentioned: Who was the roody poo that casted Leon??? The fuck?


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 16, 2012)

MFB said:


> Can anyone explain WHY they didn't just follow the games story and make it a horror-survival type film like ALL the games are? 4/5 would be great films on their own if they cast the right actor, unlike in this where the dude was a fucking MODEL. Seriously, they get paid to stand there and look wooden, that is not the type of person you cast to be someone like Leon Kennedy for Christ's sake!



Yeah, I'd really like a blockbuster movie title following very closely to the game's storyline, even with the huge plot dumps and stupidity found in pretty much all the games. 

Excited to see this, none of the movies have been particularly amazing, and the sheer amount of slow-mo used in the last one was *really* overdone, but the feel is right, the action is engaging, and the monster designs translate well to the movie. They're just enjoyable in a very broad sense.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 16, 2012)

^Couldn't have said it better myself. The beginning to the new one is very slow, but covers a lot.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought the one before this was actually a decent movie. Certainly better than the ones that had come before it, though I enjoyed them all for what they were. I'm excited to see Retribution soon.


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 17, 2012)

21.1 Million in box office.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 20, 2012)

Huge fan of the games, since RE1 came out. Actually I enjoyed the movies somehow, but the last one was utter crap, I really hope this one is better again.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 18, 2012)

Throughly enjoyed the film. I was never a big fan of the games (for some reason they were too scary for my teenage brain), but I have watched every single movie at least twice and can't wait for the final film of these series.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww man the next one looks AMAZING.
and growing up zombies scared the shit out of me, I feel ya there dude


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 19, 2012)

I wasn't afraid of zombies. It's just that the games had a very dark atmosphere, coupled with lots of WTF-moments.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

Well that played a huge role in it for me too.
We used to go to the arcade when we were really little and my brother and I would always play the zombie shooter games, just the way they walked, their colour, everything bothered me :/


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, but I played RE at a friend's house, in his bedroom, which was always poorly lit.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahh :/ sorry to hear brother


----------

